# Our 3 cat family



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. My name is Doug. We have a 3 cat family. Our 16 y/o is Sasha, a Norwegian Forest Cat; our 8 y/o is Milo, a Russian Blue; and our latest edition, Marvin, is a Tabby that was raised in our courtyard by his mother and then left to fend for himself. He is now a "teenager" and we brought him inside right before the freezing weather. He had been constantly staring through the glass door into our Family Room, so when we opened it he came right in and made himself at home.

Although Marvin has showed no signs of wanting to go back outside, he is still afraid of us. He will come very close (and has even licked fingers) but is still scared to be touched. I am hoping it will resolve itself over time. He has totally taken to Milo and is certainly a Thanksgiving blessing for our household. He has livened up the atmosphere!

We have had numerous cats come through our courtyard and have fed them over the years, but this is the first one we've taken in. I couldn't bear having him go through the freezing temps we've been experiencing.

Yes, I'm a softy when it comes to cats!:cat3


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Doug!! Would love to see some pictures! 
I'm glad you opened your heart AND door for one more!!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, I've been away from the forum awhile and was about to post about a stray that I also have tried to rescue from the cold. She is now inside, limited time in our bedroom, and balcony tho the balcony can also be cold.
A month ago, Annie (Anastasia) kept hanging around. A Calico female. I placed ads but haven't gotten any responses yet. And asked around.
Well, she was hesitant at first to let me get near her but when I started offering food, she would cautiously eat while I was there. That progressed to letting me pet her and she would give nudges but I still had to be careful.

After about a week I tried to pick her up and she fought hard so I had to let her go. Her claws got me and she bit a little but more importantly she wouldn't come near me for two days but would eat the food I left. I then made an igloo out of a small pet kennel, covered it with a tarp and leaves and set it by the side of the front porch...with blankets...and a flap. She began to use it and I would feed her twice a day on a small glass (carpet top) table out front. Again, petting, nudges and meowing but no picking up but I was making progress in regaining her trust.

Then for a week I used another kennel, (larger) and fed her in it and sat with her there as she came in and out of it. Daily she stayed on chairs outside and at night used the small kennel igloo to sleep in. Yesterday, I shut the door on the table kennel and took her up to our balcony where she spent the night loose on blankets and today I brought her in. Well, I can pick her up..no biting or scraching now but she still won't allow it for long. We brought her into the bedroom and she stayed under the bed for two hours and then came up on the bed and did her nudging and head rubs and actually stayed there for quite awhile. Then I let the other two, a male 12 yrs and a female 2 yrs, both fixed, meet her. So far so good.

While she is still adjusting, she is also still cautious about being picked up. I think it takes time and she needs to trust. Whatever happened in her past will be unknown. We did find out she is not litter box trained or been out too long...hence my post elsewhere tonite.

Sounds like yours has found a good home...adjustments take time.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome! What a great story. I'd love to see pics and hear updates on how he is settling in.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Pictures please!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Doug. You joined the right forum! So many of members just like you with a big heart and compassion for cats. 

Im thinking tips in this thread may help you with your newest member. This will help bring Marvin around. http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/239538-heidis-kitty-boot-camp.html


----------

